
“Are you using a cell phone or tablet to reach AnnualCreditReport.com?” - g09980
http://oi65.tinypic.com/ac6hk0.jpg
======
byoung2
Is the wireless network less secure on a phone or tablet than on a computer?

~~~
eesmith
I presume in the same way that wireless breaks SSL.

